# Xuất xứ bồn tắm Fantiny từ đâu, sử dụng có tốt không?



## Tbvsthanhvinh (25/10/21)

Bồn tắm Fantiny là một trong những hãng bồn tắm được nhiều người dùng lựa chọn bởi sản phẩm chất lượng cùng giá thành phải chăng, phù hợp với đại đa số gia đình hiện nay. Vậy xuất xứ *bồn tắm Fantiny từ đâu? sử dụng có tốt không*? Chúng ta cùng tìm hiểu câu trả lời qua bài viết dưới đây nhé.

*Xuất xứ bồn tắm Fantiny từ đâu? *
*Bồn tắm Fantiny cao cấp* được sản xuất tại Việt Nam theo công nghệ tiên tiến của Nhật Bản. Các sản phẩm bồn tắm của Fantiny đều có kiểu dáng đẹp và chất lượng vượt trội hơn hẳn so với các thương hiệu bồn tắm khác. Chính vì vậy, các mẫu bồn tắm đến từ thương hiệu Fantiny đang là sự lựa chọn hàng đầu của mọi gia đình.





*Ưu điểm nổi bật của bồn tắm Fantiny*

*Mẫu mã, kiểu dáng*
Bồn tắm của hãng này có mẫu mã đa dạng như bồn tắm massage, bồn tắm ngâm thường, bồn tắm nghệ thuật và phong phú về kiểu dáng như bồn tắm nằm, bồn tắm xây, bồn tắm góc, bồn tắm đứng có loại bồn đặt góc, bồn hình chữ nhật, … Chính vì vậy, tùy vào nhu cầu sử dụng của khách hàng mà lựa chọn dòng sản phẩm phù hợp nhất.

Hiện bồn tắm massage Fantiny là dòng bồn tắm được khách hàng đánh giá khá cao về chất lượng. Tất cả sản phẩm đều được trang bị đầy đủ các thiết bị phục vụ cho việc tắm massage thư giãn. Gồm gối đầu, vòi hoa sen, vòi nóng lạnh, bộ lọc nước, họng massage, bộ điều chỉnh tốc độ họng sục, máy bơm và van vòi nước thải.

Các tính năng đặc biệt của *Bồn tắm massage* của Fantiny là tắm ngâm, tạo nước xoắn vặn massage hoặc tạo sóng. Tính năng này mang đến cho người sử dụng những giây phút thư giãn thoải mái nhất cho người dùng.






*Chất liệu*
Các mẫu bồn tắm Fantiny có nhiều kích thước và được thiết kế đơn giản nhưng sang trọng, giúp quá trình vệ sinh diễn ra dễ dàng.

Bồn tắm Fantiny thường được làm bằng chất liệu nhựa composite – một trong những chất liệu chuyên dụng để sản xuất bồn tắm. Với ưu điểm có độ bóng cao, không bám bẩn và chống ố vàng. Khung và thân sử dụng chất liệu inox 304 cao cấp chống han gỉ, chắc chắn cho bồn khi sử dụng.

>> Xem thêm:* [Top 5] mẫu bồn tắm góc Fantiny bán chạy nhất hiện nay*


*Giá cả*
*Bồn tắm Fantiny chính hãng* có mức giá khá rẻ so với mặt bằng chung của các dòng sản phẩm bồn tắm sản xuất trong nước. Chỉ với khoảng 3 triệu đồng, bạn đã có thể sở hữu một chiếc bồn tắm ngay tại không gian tắm nhà mình.

Giá của bồn tắm Fantiny cũng phụ thuộc vào kiểu dáng, tính năng và kích thước sản phẩm và được chia thành 3 phân khúc giá rõ rệt.

+ Bồn tắm massage Fantiny có giá dao động từ 12 triệu – 15 triệu: Bồn được trang bị hệ thống sục thủy lực massage, sen tắm, vòi cấp nước. Chất liệu để sản xuất bồn fantiny là Composite màu trắng bền và không bị bám bẩn, ố vàng dễ vệ sinh sau khi sử dụng.

Nổi bật với model: bồn tắm massage Fantiny MBM-140T, Bồn tắm massage Fantiny MBM-170S, … Ở phân khúc giá này gồm đầy đủ từ kiểu dáng bồn dài đến bồn tắm đặt góc nên sẽ phù hợp với mọi không gian phòng tắm.

+ Bồn tắm ngâm thường có giá dao động từ 4 triệu – 6 triệu như bồn tắm Fantiny MB-140T, Bồn tắm Fantiny MB180S…  Loại bồn tắm không có chức năng massage này chỉ có công dụng để ngâm mình thư giãn và có thể ngâm lá và thuốc khi có nhu cầu.

+ *Bồn tắm xây Fantiny * có giá dao động từ 3 triệu – 4 triệu như: bồn tắm xây Fantiny M115T, Bồn tắm xây Fantiny M150…..Đây là dòng bồn tắm có thiết kế không chân yếm để dành cho những không gian phòng tắm có thiết kế riêng hoặc đặt âm dưới sàn.






*Chế độ bảo hành*
Về chế độ bảo hành của hãng: Bồn tắm Fantiny được bảo hành 1 năm phần điện đối với dòng sản phẩm bồn tắm massage và 3 năm phần thân bồn

*Địa chỉ cung cấp bồn tắm Fantiny uy tín*
Thế giới phòng tắm – địa chỉ cung cấp bồn tắm uy tín trên thị trường tại Việt Nam. Với đội ngũ nhân viên tận tình, giàu kinh nghiệm sẽ giúp bạn lựa chọn sản phẩm phù hợp.

Chúng tôi cam kết sản phẩm chính hãng 100%, có nguồn gốc, xuất xứ rõ ràng. Cùng chế độ bảo hành lâu dài tới 5 năm giúp người dùng an tâm trong quá trình sử dụng.

Để được tư vấn và nhận báo giá tốt nhất, Qúy khách vui lòng liên hệ với chúng tôi qua:

→ Showroom Miền Bắc

Cơ sở 1: 196 Nguyễn Xiển – Thanh Xuân – Hà Nội/ Hotline: 0906.668.078

Cơ sở 2: 28 Khúc Thừa Dụ – Cầu Giấy – Hà Nội/ Hotline: 0899.668.078

→ Showroom Miền Nam

Cơ sở: Cao ốc Thịnh Vượng – 531 Nguyễn Duy Trinh – P.Bình Trưng Tây – Quận 2 – Tp. Hồ Chí Minh

Hotline: 0822.668.078 / 0585.668.078


----------

